# The Incredible Shrinking FAMA



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I was going through some old magazines to gather up some nifty factoids for the FYI forum, and I noticed that FAMA is now 90 pages shorter than it was a few years ago. I thought it might have been getting a little flimsy, but I didn't really realize just how much it was shrinking. 
The price sure hasn't shrunk, though.

Now that Bowtie has bought out FAMA, I wouldn't mind if they combined FAMA and AFM into one big magazine.


----------

